# Veneer Inlay Pen



## Penl8the (Nov 21, 2010)

It is my first attempt using veneer inlay or veneer banding.  There are still improvements in making the joints seamless.

Not sure what all the woods are in the inlay,  but I think the back of the pen is birch.

CA glued the veneer inlay on the tube.  Lightly sanded with 400 grit.  Many coats of CA with steel wool buffing in between coats.  Polished with HUT.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 21, 2010)

Amazing pen.  Good work and fine kit.
Charles


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks great to me.


----------



## hewunch (Nov 21, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## mredburn (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent work Brandon


----------



## drgoretex (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice!

Ken


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 21, 2010)

Penl8the said:


> It is my first attempt using veneer inlay or veneer banding. There are still improvements in making the joints seamless.
> 
> Not sure what all the woods are in the inlay, but I think the back of the pen is birch.
> 
> ...


Hi Branden; I take it you are gluing the veneer to the tube. That's most likely the reason for the joints showing.

Have you considered inlaying the veneer on all 4 sides of the blank while the blank is square. Then turn it, or am I missing something?


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 21, 2010)

Lookin real good Branden


----------



## gwilki (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking very nice. I'd like to see more of the veneer. The clip hides it too well.


----------



## KenV (Nov 21, 2010)

Brandon -- the veneer followed by clear PR casting may be the best approach to production.  Looks good and will give you some great opportunities.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wild looking pen.  Such a great use of material and you can see the love that went into it.


----------



## Penl8the (Nov 24, 2010)

Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> Have you considered inlaying the veneer on all 4 sides of the blank while the blank is square. Then turn it, or am I missing something?



I thought about that too, but didn't think it would work because the veneer is only about 1/16' thick.

The veneer on the 4 sides will be long gone before the blank is even rounded off.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 25, 2010)

I like the idea. Not sure of the approach. Are you glueing the veneer straight to the tubes and then CA finish???  Or are you top coating with resin??? I would be worried if using the first method of the veneer pulling away from the tube. The second may lock it in better. Looks like a tedious project to get the measurements just right. Thanks for showing.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks good Branden! well done.


----------



## louie68 (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice looking pen!!!
What is the name of the pen kit,and where did you purchase it?


----------



## wizard (Nov 25, 2010)

Branden, That is an absolutely gorgeous pen!


----------



## Penl8the (Nov 27, 2010)

louie56 said:


> Very nice looking pen!!!
> What is the name of the pen kit,and where did you purchase it?



From Wood Pen Pro (http://www.woodpenpro.com/index.html).  The kit Tapa Pacifica chrome & black titanium ( http://www.woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/images/0003_tapa_pacifica.jpg)


----------



## boxerman (Nov 27, 2010)

A very nice pen.


----------



## navycop (Nov 28, 2010)

Penl8the said:


> It is my first attempt using veneer inlay or veneer banding. There are still improvements in making the joints seamless.
> 
> Not sure what all the woods are in the inlay, but I think the back of the pen is birch.
> 
> ...


I am confused. Did you just glue the veneer to the tube then wrap and glue the birch to the tube?


----------



## Penl8the (Nov 28, 2010)

navycop said:


> I am confused. Did you just glue the veneer to the tube then wrap and glue the birch to the tube?



No you are not that confused.  You got order of gluing correctly.

I drew a line along the tube with a white pencil crayon.  So that I could line up and glued the "left" piece of veneer inlay parallel to the tube.  After that I just glued the right piece, then the birch.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 28, 2010)

Very interesting and probably very tricky.


----------

